# MSI K6Delta Problem mit KVM Switch



## rhammer (28. Februar 2004)

Hallo erstmal

habe folgendes Problem mit obengenanntem Motherboard.
Wenn ich die Tastatur an den Rechner anschliesse ist alles OK. Schliesse ich sie aber über meinen KVM Switch (Digitus) an geht zuerst auch alles ganz normal und irgendwann nimmt er dann keine Taste mehr an. Beim Installieren genau dann, wenn XP nach der Enter Taste fragt um weiterzumachen. Der KVM an sich ist OK geht an allen anderen Rechnern.
Hat von euch vielleicht jemand erfahrung mit diesem Problem? 
Würde ja sagen ich kauf mir nen anderen KVM aber ob das die Lösung des Problems ist ist Fraglich oder ob das Board im allgemeinen ein Problem mit KVM´s hat. 

Danke schon mal.


----------

